# Evento - Episódio de calor 3 a 10 Julho de 2013 (Dados)



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2013 às 22:03)

Desde de Agosto de *2003* que _*Alcabideche*_ não tinha uma temperatura máxima tão elevada, *39,1ºC*.

_________

*As temperaturas máximas (mais elevadas) registadas pelas estações do IPMA no dito período*.


*Mora* - *43,9ºC* (*7-7-2013*)
*Alcacer do Sal* ,*Barrosinha* - *43,8ºC* (*7-7-2013*)
*Pinhão* - *43,2ºC* (*6-7-2013*)


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2013 às 17:05)

Evento - Episódio de calor 3 a 10 Julho de 2013

3 - *16,4ºC / 29,4ºC*
4 - *18,9ºC / 37,2ºC*
5 - *22,2ºC / 36,1ºC*
6 - *22,2ºC / 38,6ºC* (máxima mais alta de sempre aqui)
7 - *23,9ºC / 37,2ºC*
8 - *23,3ºC / 32,8ºC*
9 - *22,2ºC / 34,4ºC*
10 - *17,2ºC / 30,0ºC*

Temperatura interior e exterior.





Temperatura exterior e vento médio.





Temperatura exterior e direcção do vento.





Resumo do dia mais quente:


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2013 às 17:23)

Dia mais quente no WU (clicar)


----------



## Geiras (12 Jul 2013 às 18:06)

Dia  Máx          /       Mín
3    *33,6ºC* / *13,1ºC *
4    *38,3ºC* / *17,8ºC *
5   * 38,1ºC */ *21,1ºC *
6    *40,3ºC* / *21,0ºC *
7   * 38,7ºC* / *21,3ºC *
8    *33,5ºC* / *20,8ºC *
9 *33,3ºC* / *18,4ºC*
10 *28,3ºC* / *17,2ºC*

*Dia mais quente*






Variação da temperatura entre os dias 3 e 10


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2013 às 21:58)

A estação de *Alcacer do Sal,Barrosinha* registou durante 4 dias consecutivos temperaturas superiores a *42,5ºC*.

*4 de Julho* *42,8ºC*
*5 de Julho* *42,8ºC*
*6 de Julho* *43,0ºC*
*7 de Julho* *43,8ºC*







Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2013 às 23:36)

Deixo aqui um gráfico com as temperaturas desses dias.
A temperatura máxima registada foi de 38,2ºC.
Foram dias particularmente quentes, numa zona pouco habituada a estes rigores de verão.
Mas de vez em quando sabe bem, até porque assim valoriza-se mais as temperaturas ditas normais de verão. E os dias quentes habituais desta altura parecem dias agradáveis...


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jul 2013 às 12:52)

Bom dia pessoal.
Por aqui o panorama foi o seguinte.

3.    17.9 / 34.2 
4.    21.7 / 38.7
5.    23.8 / 38.1
6.    24.1 / *39.6*
7.    *24.4* / 38.4
8.    23.3 / 32.8
9.    22.6 / 31.6
10.  19.3 / 27.4

Tenho que falar com lightning para comparar os dados dele com os meus.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2013 às 14:20)

*Portela*





Máxima mais alta: *39,9ºC* [6]
Máxima mais baixa: 31,1ºC [3]
Máximas >30ºC: 8 [3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10]
Máximas >35ºC: 6 [4,5,6,7,8,9]

Média mais alta: 30,5ºC [6]
Média mais baixa: 22,1ºC [3]
Médias >25ºC: 7 [4,5,6,7,8,9,10]
Médias >30ºC: 3 [6,7,9]

Mínima mais alta: 25,2ºC [8]
Mínima mais baixa: *16,4ºC* [3]
Mínimas tropicais (>20ºC): 6 [4,5,6,7,8,9]
Mínimas >25ºC: 2 [8,9]


*** Mínima batida até às 23h59, caso contrário o valor mínimo de temperatura teria ficado pelos 24,6ºC (valor mínimo registado na madrugada de dia 10).

Dados: MeteoPortela


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2013 às 18:40)

Boas

Finalmente por casa e tive só agora acesso aos dados da minha estação de Setúbal, foram estes os registos os dias mais quentes:

Dia 4: *38,7ºC*
Dia 5: *40,4ºC*
Dia 6: *41,3ºC* batido o recorde da minha estação de 5 de Julho de 2010 que tinha sido 41,2ºC
Dia 7: *40,7ºC*

As mínimas tropicais foram 3 dias seguidos:

Dia 6: *21,1ºC*
Dia 7: *20,4ºC*
Dia 8: *20,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2013 às 19:22)

Boas,por aqui nesses dias de inferno ,foram as seguintes temperaturas.

3. 21.2 / 37.9
4. 25.0 / 38.5
5. 25.2 / 39.7
6. 24.5 / 39.9
7. 26.3 / 41.0
8. 26.6 / 41.5
9. 24.2 / 40.5
10. 23.1 / 37.5


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2013 às 21:55)

*Estremoz*

Julho (Média mínima = 16,9 ºC; Média máxima = 31,3 ºC)

12 - 19,6 ºC; 29,7 ºC
11 - 18,1 ºC; 31,9 ºC
10 - 24,6 ºC; 37,0 ºC
9 - 25,8 ºC; 39,1 ºC
8 - 26,5 ºC; 39,1 ºC
7 - 27,5 ºC; 39,6 ºC
6 - 26,8 ºC; 37,9 ºC
5 - 26,2 ºC; 38,2 ºC
4 - 23,1 ºC; 37,8 ºC
3 - 16,4 ºC; 36,0 ºC
2 - 14,8 ºC; 30,0 ºC
1 - __,_ ºC; 36,5 ºC

Junho (Média mínima = 15,9 ºC; Média máxima = 29,0 ºC)

30 - 23,6 ºC; 36,3 ºC
29 - __,_; ºC; __,_ ºC
28 - 23,5 ºC; 35,2 ºC
27 - 22,6 ºC; 35,2 ºC
26 - 22,8 ºC; 36,4 ºC
25 - 22,3 ºC; 35,8 ºC
24 - 19,7 ºC; 34,8 ºC
23 - 16,1 ºC; 34,2 ºC
22 - __,_ ºC; 32,0 ºC
21 - 13,1 ºC; 25,4 ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Jul 2013 às 09:15)

Atingi as temperaturas mais altas desde que tenho a Davis (registos).

40,9ºC de máxima e 22,5 foi a mínima mais alta.

Zona rural a norte de Loures.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2013 às 15:59)

*Caneças*






Máxima mais alta: 37,9ºC [6]
Máxima mais baixa: 30,3ºC [3]
Máximas >30ºC: 8 [3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10]
Máximas >35ºC: 6 [4,5,6,7,8,9]

Média mais alta: 30,3ºC [7]
Média mais baixa: 22,3ºC [3]
Médias >25ºC: 6 [4,5,6,7,8,9]
Médias >30ºC: 1 [7]

Mínima mais alta: 23,9ºC [8]
Mínima mais baixa: 15,3ºC [3]
Mínimas tropicais (>20ºC): 6 [4,5,6,7,8,9]
Mínimas >25ºC: 0


* Mínima batida até às 23h59, caso contrário o valor mínimo de temperatura teria ficado pelos 24,1ºC (valor mínimo registado na madrugada de dia 10).

Dados: MeteoCaneças


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2013 às 18:39)




----------

